# jba headers and mid pipes



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

i am trying to replace my headers but currently i can't afford a set of long tubes and i was wondering if i would get about the same amount of horsepower gains if i went with the jba headers shorties which are smog legal and the mid pipes they sell.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

thats what im gonna do so that if i get pulled over there is nothing the cops can do, sure they could give me a ticket but all i have to do is go to the judge and get it written off, i would suggest you do that


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

shorties are essentially useless. you might get ~12hp out of shorties and a midpipe. Just save up for the LT's.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

the main reason that i am looking at the shorties is that i live in souther california and smog is an issue for me. would anybody know if there are any smog legal long tubes, i asked this question once but got no reply.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I wish I had gotten a dyno before/after I put my shorties on. So far, that has been the single best mod I have made. I noticed an IMMEDIATE increase in throttle sensitivity and power (especially above 3500rpm). 
I really don't know what it would feel like to get LTs put on, but I really can't imagine it being better than the way the shorties felt. I've found in the past that it takes about 20-25 horsepower to be able to *feel* a difference in your car...which leads me to believe that I picked up at least that much. Unfortunately, I cannot prove it since I didn't get my dynos done, so you'll just have to take my word for it.
Now...people HAVE proven that the LTs can give you up to 30 horsepower, so if you want the maximum performance, you really need to go with the LTs.


----------

